

Everything you wanted to know about writing Mac OSX drivers but were afraid to ask - wagerlabs
http://tinyco.de/2009/02/04/writing-a-mac-osx-usb-device-driver-with-scsi-pass-through.html

======
wagerlabs
Now, where are the Mac OSX driver development jobs?

Need a driver written? Please let me know!

~~~
bdittmer
A quick google search turned up this company:
<http://www.mercdev.com/technologies/mac_os_development/>

and they seem to have a pretty extensive client list:
<http://www.mercdev.com/our_clients/client_list/>

~~~
wagerlabs
Thanks, I got in touch with them!

